

Gizoogle Parody Site - dmor
http://www.gizoogle.net/

======
spacestation
Gizmodo and Google. perfect match.

android search reveals;
[http://www.gizoogle.net/index.php?search=android&se=Gizo...](http://www.gizoogle.net/index.php?search=android&se=Gizoogle+Dis+Shiznit)

andrizzle

sounds appropriate.

[http://www.gizoogle.net/index.php?search=steve+jobs&se=G...](http://www.gizoogle.net/index.php?search=steve+jobs&se=Gizoogle+Dis+Shiznit)

funny stuff.

